

With domain seizures, the United States declares trade war on the world. - GBiT
http://falkvinge.net/2012/03/08/with-latest-domain-seizures-us-declares-trade-war-on-the-world/

======
casca
bodog.com was shut down because of charges of illegal gambling and money
laundering. They are accused of deliberately offering illegal (in the US)
gambling services to people in the US.

The assertion of the author of no jurisdiction might not be as neat as he'd
like.

~~~
ramblerman
Why is gambling illegal all of a sudden. There has to be more behind these
interests.

------
gregbair
Hyperbole much?

------
maeon3
No need to worry about whack a mole domain seizures, these are getting
negative press in the US, plus they don't work at getting people in other
countries to suddenly see the light that American censorship law is global
international censorship law.

The peoples of other countries probably view the enforcemt of American law in
their countries as we view terrorist cells operating in America. If I was
living in another country with this happening, I would say something like
George bush said after 9/11: we don't negotiate with terrorists.

Then again maybe im looking at this backwards, maybe a one world American
Government would get our species to the stars faster. Imagine a unified world,
America could still take over the world. Maybe we should stop fiddling about
and go whole hog. The surface of earth and all above and below it is America.
Cooperate or die by a million cuts. We could bring all those inferior cultures
from chaos to order.

